# Competizione R Carbon Updates



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

As requested by a few people, below is the new interior and the carbon additions that were made to the Competizione R during the year. Robson Leather did the entire leather and alcantara retrim (console, front seats, rear seats, door trim, parcel shelf, etc.) and the layered carbon pieces, both interior and engine (with the exception of the Cusco strut bar, Garage Defend radiator shroud, and Top Secret bonnet dampers). Top Secret gave everything the stamp of approval with the embroidery. :smokin: 

Apologies in advance for the photo quality - I couldn't find DCD in time!  Enjoy!

Cya O!


*Custom Robson Leather & Alcantara Interior*










































































*Top Secret Competizione R Demo Engine*






































*DCD Quality in motion!*


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Excellent pictures:smokin: 

Wish that carbon was available over here, It really transforms the interior. Perhaps Shin/Prospec can help?

Dave.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Damn....don't show me that interior again...I won't be able to hold off any longer....so cool...:smokin:


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

s2gtr said:


> Wish that carbon was available over here


My 33 came over with a carbon dash 



hipogtr, car is still stunning then


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Such a quality R34 .... without question one of the best out there.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Top quality work there Gio! I wonder what you could possibly do to improve on her more. 

Stunning car!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

OMFG-awesome.
I dont know where to start, so I wont try.
Awesome


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

Now thats a nice interior, i take it you pay for what you get, some people who have had their interiors done look rather crap, but that looks like its straight out of an m3, factory quailty really nice.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Absolutely stunning - such a quality car, as always. Personally I would prefer a carbon gearknob as well, as I've never been a huge fan of the shape of the TS Gearknob.

GUy


----------



## Maxi (May 9, 2003)

Wow! 

That's really beautiful.

At this point I would also put the carbon upper parts an the mfd surround, I know it would make some sunshine reflections on the windshield, but would look nice.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Bast4rd !!!

    

And just out of curiosity, what is this ????










I didnt know they had Halfords out in Japan !!!!

   

Apart from the steering wheel, the car is as usual - perfect !!!


J.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*Gio*

Everytime I see this car it just keeps getting better and better!

Awesome...simply awesome.  Hats off to Robson Leather, they've done an outstanding job. Me thinks I'll have to pay them a visit (eventually)

Dave


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

It's all very well thanking the people who actually did the work, but you should give yourself a pat on the back for coming up with the ideas. :smokin: 

Top work as always!! - have never seen any car better built or maintained


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Dave,

I'm thoroughly impressed, your car is beautiful.

Did Robson produce the interior parts in carbon, or overlay the original parts?

Cheers

Hugh


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

lovely car!

deffo one of the best out there


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Fan Shroud*

Where did the carbon fan shroud come from or again is it overlayed on the original( not talking about the radiator shroud but the fan shroud itself )


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

those are some of the nicest seats ive seen! :smokin:


----------



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

carbon carbon carbon carbon.... that's awesome. I like the details on those pics, and the carbon fibre fan shroud - it took some time before I saw it on a skyline... It's been on the supras for some time now.
But carbon boot actuators - thats such a nice touchup!! I like it


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Hugh Keir said:


> Dave,
> 
> I'm thoroughly impressed, your car is beautiful.
> 
> ...


Hugh - wrong guy


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks to everybody for all the words of encouragement and feedback. It definitely makes the effort worthwhile and your input as fellow enthusiasts really helps me reconsider the pieces in the puzzle.

To answer a few of the specific questions and comments:

s2gtr - You could definitely ask Shin at Prospec about most the carbon pieces. He would be able to source this stuff through his connections in Japan. FYI, the items that are one-off (i.e. first time they were done by Robson) are the fan shroud, fuse box, and injector wiring cover.

Howsie - At this point, I think I'm close to done. Have you got any good suggestions? 

Haribo - I think you hit the nail on the head. Quality doesn't really come cheap. It tends to be a compromise you have to live with (even though sometimes it can appear unjustified).

Guy - TBH, I think we're actually thinking the same thing at the moment. Although I like the feel of the TS gearknob, I don't think the style/colour matches the interior anymore. I may take your advice on the carbon option. 

Maxi - Good point. I've actually thought long and hard about that (just ask Bean ). The only issue is that we can't get the A/C unit made in carbon. Consequently, the MFD and vents would look a little out of place as the continuity from the head unit area wouldn't exist.

Bladey - Although I don't know what Halfords is, I can see your point. I guess the steering wheel was my way of tieing the exterior to the interior - its a blue theme thing. Funnily enough, I replaced a similar style black and silver wheel which you would have probably liked. 

Hugh - All the carbon pieces are original parts that have been specially prepared and subject to an 8 layer carbon overlay (and clear coated). Bean can correct me if I'm off with the number.

markyboy.1967 - The fan shroud was done by Robson as a custom item. They took a new factory part and overlayed the carbon. Apparently it took a lot of work to get right due to the complex shape. The Supra fan shroud (my inspiration for this) is much better suited to carbon due to the simpler rounded shape.

Thanks again, all.

Cya O!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

inspirational:smokin:


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

lovely.


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Awesome, just awesome!!


----------



## Sai (Oct 14, 2002)

I think it's time to pay a visit to Dino again! 
(although nothing wrong with your own photography )


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

Gio wats the story behind your engine then, whys it called what it is?


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

hipogtr said:


> Howsie - At this point, I think I'm close to done. Have you got any good suggestions?
> Cya O!


Very very nice indeed !

Some suggestions:

1. Brake fluid bottle is still a horrid piece of equipment 
2. Change the overflow pipe for the rad for the same blue samco-style ones as you have for other parts
3. The black U-shaped pipe on the back of the engine, change it for a chrome one (i've seen Andy in the UK sell them, surely you can get it in JP)
4. Carbon windscreen wipers? 

But again, it's an amazing car :smokin:


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Lovely new interior!

Whats next, side skirts?


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Hehe, Vince, trying to convince/persuade someone else...!!!

But Gio, that interior is absolutely STUNNING!!! Infact thats an understatement. Im lost for words!! 

Just wish i was in Japan or Robson was here!!! Thats exactly my plan, to go hlaf alcantara and hlaf leather. And those carbon goodies!!!! 

I think in my eyes probably one of the most complete R34's-period


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

r33 v-spec said:


> Hehe, Vince, trying to convince/persuade someone else...!!!


NOOooo, my question was very innocent!:smokin:


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Leather*

Half leather/half carbon interior is the only way to go.. Had mine done a few months ago and absolutely love it.Full leather is to slippery when going round corners quickly


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Haribo - "Competizione R" is a moniker that Top Secret attach to the high performance street GT-Rs that they build. In its purest form, the name would only apply to GT-Rs that are wholly modified to a certain degree (per Top Secret). However, just like the RH9 stickers, you can readily get your hands on stickers, plaques, etc. and have the label on any car. Since Top Secret built my R34 from the ground up to demo car specs, they thought that the car appropriately captured the spirit of Competizione R. Hence, the branding throughout. :smokin: 

SimonSays - Thanks for your good suggestions. I'll definitely look into some of those. FYI, I already have the wipers sorted (although they are only a carbon look by PIAA).  

weka - I've been toying with the idea of going with the Do-Luck sideskirts, however, I haven't convinced myself yet. I like the thinner profile from the side - putting on skirts will make the car look a lot thicker (similar to Nismo skirts). I'll keep you posted if I make a decision.  

Thanks again everyone.

Cya O!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Gio trust me, the Do-Luck side skirts will finish off your car perfectly. Just go for it.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Gio, IMO opinion stay skirtless! It was your comments on side skirts that turned me off them....makes the car look too tall! And most of them out there are designed in a way that just makes them look like an add on.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

Gio, what is that little box with the 2 lines just in front of the oil filler cap?
As Dino said I like that look of your car without any skirts, everytime i see your car i recognise it doubtless because of its unique look. please keep that look.

And btw...only girls wear skirts and they also look better without them


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

The little box is a V-cam unit - variable cam timing for the RB26 as I understand it. Gio will know a lot more. 

And another vote here for no skirts!! Your car looks perfect just the way it is. :smokin:


----------



## nismo240sx90 (Nov 16, 2005)

wow! looks really awesome.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Hipo, just awesome! The interior is together with the M-spec´s leather the best I´ve seen. And the carbon bits are just to die for! Truly amazing work.
Is it possible to buy these parts from Robson or did they just make them as one-offs?

Re. the sideskirts; Hipo´s already got the Top Secret sideskirts on which are the best looking on the R34 if you ask me. (Got them myself now.  )

Keep up the good work, Hipo! And thanks for the inspiration!

/P


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Cheers for all the positive feedback. Its very interesting to hear everybody's input on the side skirt issue - I didn't realize people were so passionate about these things. I guess its part of being an enthusiast. 

andreasgtr - Demon Dave nailed it in one. That box with the 2 lines is indeed part of the HKS V-Cam unit. Check out these threads for some insights:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=39903&highlight=V-Cam
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=43611&highlight=V-Cam
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=35636&highlight=V-Cam

Perra - Yes, you can get a lot of the interior carbon parts direct from Robson as off the shelf parts. The only real custom work on my car is that of the carbon in the engine bay. I highly recommend their workmanship and I'm sure that Bean and DCD will support this from their direct experiences with the company.

Cya O!


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Looks awesome Gio as usual.

I love the underbonnet parts!

Rgds
Nito


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I don't like it


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

r33 v-spec said:


> Gio trust me, the Do-Luck side skirts will finish off your car perfectly. Just go for it.


Only my own opinion on the side skirts (Hides head in shame now....!!!!)


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

I am so sorry i have only just seen this thread.

Your car is a work of Art...

It would win the Auto Salon with ease..........

Top car ..........

Beats the Lemon any day.

Mick


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

hipogtr said:


> Perra - Yes, you can get a lot of the interior carbon parts direct from Robson as off the shelf parts. The only real custom work on my car is that of the carbon in the engine bay. I highly recommend their workmanship and I'm sure that Bean and DCD will support this from their direct experiences with the company.
> 
> Cya O!


Yep - Robson's care and workmanship is second to none in my experience.


----------



## chch34 (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow this stuff is fantastic, literally an inspiration, when it comes to making/ordering carbon parts the hardest bit is coming up with the ideas as what to do!! Very nice!! 

Adam.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

m6beg said:


> I am so sorry i have only just seen this thread.
> 
> Your car is a work of Art...
> 
> ...



Thanks a million, Mick, but now things are getting out of hand.  :smokin: 

Cya O!


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Looks gorgeous!


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

Stunning!! One my Favourite GTR's in the world, complete in every sense...

Cheers,

Suhail


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

:smokin:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

AAAagghhhh-what happened to the pics?
Please put them back up. You can use imageshack
for your hosting needs.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

hyrev if you don't get anywhere, let me know so i can email them to you.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

i have not been able to get the pics.
Thank you for the offer. Could you please
email them to me 
[email protected]


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Done!!!


----------



## nismo270r (Aug 22, 2001)

pics have dissappeared!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Sorry about that, chaps. I changed my connection provider and they axed my home page. Funny how that happens. 

I'll work on getting them back up somewhere else.

Cya O!


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

hipogtr said:


> Sorry about that, chaps. I changed my connection provider and they axed my home page. Funny how that happens.
> 
> I'll work on getting them back up somewhere else.
> 
> Cya O!


If you need them hosting Gio, I can help out


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Let's try this again. 

Thanks for the offer, Dave. I've dumped the pix on Imageshack for now. Hopefully, they will stay up.

Cya O!


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Wow.

I was just amazed seeing the quality of this car first hand in Tokyo. Gio, you've created a masterpeice. 

Regards,

Gaz.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Thanks for re-hosting the pics Gio - think I'll have to download them this time


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Looks Fantastic.
One of my Fave 34's


Nigel


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for putting the pics back up.
Awesome pics, awesome car.


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

stunning! i love it!


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Beautiful car...what is the black electronic thingie in the dashboard center? I have one in my R34 and figure it's either for the TV or the Navi...not sure which though...


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks for all the kudos, guys.  



psd1 said:


> Beautiful car...what is the black electronic thingie in the dashboard center? I have one in my R34 and figure it's either for the TV or the Navi...not sure which though...


If Its the little square looking thing on the dash you are referring to, its the Navi GPS receiver. The other silver thing is the radar detector.

Cya O!


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

hipogtr said:


> Thanks for all the kudos, guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black one...is yours the XANAVI system too? Wonder if they have a European CD for that thing??? The Japanese doesnt help me out too much over here!!!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

psd1 said:


> Black one...is yours the XANAVI system too? Wonder if they have a European CD for that thing??? The Japanese doesnt help me out too much over here!!!


Yes, its the Xanavi system. Its fitted by Nissan directly, however, I don't know whether there is a European equivalent. Besides the DVD of maps, etc., the reception band used would be different (e.g. for VICS, Positioning, etc.). Consequently, you would need to get an electrical engineer to look into your setup and determine whether its possible to simply replace some pieces to make it work locally. Unfortunately, the Japanese companies are typically not interested in supporting overseas usage of a Japan market product.

Cya O!


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

Stunning mate!!

Neil


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

hipogtr said:


> Yes, its the Xanavi system. Its fitted by Nissan directly, however, I don't know whether there is a European equivalent. Besides the DVD of maps, etc., the reception band used would be different (e.g. for VICS, Positioning, etc.). Consequently, you would need to get an electrical engineer to look into your setup and determine whether its possible to simply replace some pieces to make it work locally. Unfortunately, the Japanese companies are typically not interested in supporting overseas usage of a Japan market product.
> 
> Cya O!


Yea, figures it wouldnt be that easy...mine has the TV too, but obviously doesnt work!!! Again, great looking car!


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Hi PSD,

There is a company who claim they can make it work! Here is their website:

http://www.nav-tv.com/index02.htm

Not cheap though!

Regards,

Dave.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Hi HIPOGTR,

Hope you don't mind but I have based my interior from Robson leather on your car.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?p=444066#post444066

Simply the best 

Regards,

Dave.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Don't worry your not alone Dave!!! 

It seems that Gio, always sets new trends in the GTR world. I remember the time when he put on his 19" Spark Silver TE37's!!!!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

s2gtr said:


> Hi HIPOGTR,
> 
> Hope you don't mind but I have based my interior from Robson leather on your car.
> 
> ...


Absolutely don't mind, guys - I'm actually honoured. Really looking forward to seeing pix of everybody's new interiors - I hear there are a few quality one's in the pipeline.

Cya O!


----------



## baboo (Jan 26, 2006)

speechless.....so frigging nice!!


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

i know this is a massive dig up of a thread, but the interior pics don't work for me 

i'm looking at doing a full retrim at the moment, and was thinking of a leather/alcantara combo and found this thread... got excited and then the pics don't work.

are the interior pics of this car still floating around?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Gio's car has to be the best example out there, by far. The alcantara headliner is so sexy.


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

yes, i was looking to get that done as well! need pics!  hehehe

i was looking at

-leather/alcantara combo front/back seats
-new floor carpet (something plush)
-new floor mats
-headliner
-leather dash
-leather along top of doors to match with dash
-leather down the centre console
-alcantara gear stick boot, handbrake boot, steering wheel

and i think that's it. I was trying to decide what to do with the interior plastic pieces. THinking of a matte carbon finish, and trying to find some pics of that Robsons stuff as the pics have died in one of Virdee's threads.,

also would think about alcantara on the a-pillars as well 


EDIT: has anyone looked into or done a leather dash??


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Awesome car. On last issue of "Elaborare" italian magazine there is a full review of your car by DCD :thumbsup:.

Hipo if you still have your old F50 brake set i could be interested in it.


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

i gather this car is pretty special... but are there any current pics of it?


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

no piccies?


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

johnny_0 said:


> Awesome car. On last issue of "Elaborare" italian magazine there is a full review of your car by DCD :thumbsup:.
> 
> Hipo if you still have your old F50 brake set i could be interested in it.


Nope, I have them now. He now has a real special brake setup.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

hyrev said:


> Nope, I have them now. He now has a real special brake setup.


and they stop good!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks, Paul! BTW, I saw your beast at TS a few weeks agp. Its getting run in now!

Now, where is DCD? I know he has some pics of the current interior.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

matty32 said:


> and they stop good!


Is he gonna be the first on here with ceramics?


----------



## nSanity (May 12, 2008)

Images aren't working for me


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

hipogtr said:


> Thanks, Paul! BTW, I saw your beast at TS a few weeks agp. Its getting run in now!


Did you inquire about it? Would like to know details as Shibuki-San really has not said much. PM if needed.


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

hipogtr said:


> Thanks, Paul! BTW, I saw your beast at TS a few weeks agp. Its getting run in now!
> 
> Now, where is DCD? I know he has some pics of the current interior.


after all this talk, i'm also interested to see what this car looks like! sounds like a bit of a beast

but yes, interior shots would be grand


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Hugo said:


> Is he gonna be the first on here with ceramics?


LOL! Ceramics... I don't even use the current brakes properly. I'll leave it to Spec V owners to chime in on ceramics... anyone? :smokin:


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

nSanity said:


> Images aren't working for me


me too:sadwavey:


----------



## brewpubeaver (Mar 12, 2009)

pictures are on page 2, in non newb vision. 




really great stuff. i am going to be getting my seats and door cards redone very soon.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Saw the feature on this in the new HPI magazine that has just come out down here, stunning ride mate :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

IL try and post some more videos of when we went out to the moutains later


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

infamous_t said:


> Saw the feature on this in the new HPI magazine that has just come out down here, stunning ride mate :thumbsup:


Any chance that you can scan the HPI pages? I haven't even seen what's been put in. Thanks in advance. :smokin:


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

scby rex said:


> me too:sadwavey:


Sorry, but I do not have any up to date pictures of the interior at the moment. I will try to get some shots organized for you guys over the next week. opcorn:

Maybe DCD may have one or two lying around from a recent shoot? :bowdown1:


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

Car looks great in HPI mag, bet it must look a hell of alot better in the flesh!


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

hipogtr said:


> Any chance that you can scan the HPI pages? I haven't even seen what's been put in. Thanks in advance. :smokin:


Would you settle for dodgy camera phone pics 
http://www.outerlimitz.com/temp/IMG_0020.jpg
http://www.outerlimitz.com/temp/IMG_0021.jpg
http://www.outerlimitz.com/temp/IMG_0022.jpg
http://www.outerlimitz.com/temp/IMG_0023.jpg
http://www.outerlimitz.com/temp/IMG_0024.jpg
http://www.outerlimitz.com/temp/IMG_0025.jpg


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

pffffhhh....*wow* *!*:smokin:


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Might have to buy this edition of HPi


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

infamous_t said:


> Would you settle for dodgy camera phone pics
> http://www.outerlimitz.com/temp/IMG_0020.jpg
> http://www.outerlimitz.com/temp/IMG_0021.jpg
> http://www.outerlimitz.com/temp/IMG_0022.jpg
> ...


That helps a lot. Thank you very much for the quick response! :clap:

Big shout out to DCD for the pix - great job given the terrible weather! :bowdown1:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

lovely car really is something for me to aim for, perfect in everyway


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

hipogtr said:


> That helps a lot. Thank you very much for the quick response! :clap:
> 
> Big shout out to DCD for the pix - great job given the terrible weather! :bowdown1:


Congrats Gio !

Good job by Dino, it was bloody horrible weather that day.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Hipo. Do you know if you got the centrefold in HPI? Be a shame if you didnt!


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

thanks for the pics, guess i'll have to grab a copy of the mag.

But if DCD wants to add any pics to this thread, that's always welcomed as well


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Piggaz said:


> Hipo. Do you know if you got the centrefold in HPI? Be a shame if you didnt!


Sure looks like it from the jpgs posted, Piggaz! :squintdan


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks to everybody for the feedback on the car. I definitely appreciate your input and it makes it all the more worthwhile. :bowdown1:

A few people has asked about the modifications for the car. Its quite a long list but if it helps people choose their mods more wisely (and not waste as much money as me changing parts to find the right mix ), that's great. I promise, photos will come in a seperate thread! 

*Engine*
Air Filter & AFMs - HKS Metal Flow (x2) & Polished Speed Density Conversion
Turbine - HKS 2835R A/R 0.73 (x2) Roller Bearing
Intercooler - ARC Pro Class Twin Entry
Intercooler Piping - Top Secret Custom Twin Pipe Kit
Intake Plenum - Nismo GT Surge Tank
Intake Manifold - Top Secret/NAPREC Custom Port Matched
Intake Manifold Gaskets - NAPREC Steel 50mm
Throttle Body - Custom NAPREC 49mm Oversize Throttles (x6)
Exhaust Manifold - HKS 2835R Support Kit
Turbo Wastegate - HKS GT Wastegate (x2)
Turbo Dump & Downpipe - Top Secret Custom Matched Drag 80mm (x2)
Catalyzer - HKS Metal Sports 75mm
Exhaust System - Trust Ti-R Titanium 90mm
Fuel Pumps - Bosch Motorsports 550 (x2) + Nismo In-tank
Fuel Collector Tank & Lines - Top Secret/Earl's Custom Stainless
Fuel Pressure Regulator - SARD
Fuel Delivery Pipe - Trust GREX Billet
Fuel Injectors - Top Secret/SARD 1000cc (x6)
Headwork - Top Secret SPL Port & Polish
Headgasket - HKS 1.2mm Steel
Head Bolts - Tomei Powered Strengthened
Camshafts - HKS Step 2 IN/EX: 272 degrees & 10.5mm lift
Variable Cam Timing - HKS Limited Edition Valcon V-Cam Pro 16/30
Valve Springs - Tomei Powered Double
Valve Retainers - Tomei Powered Titanium
Vernier Cam Pulleys - Top Secret Aluminium Adjustable
Cam Timing Belt - Top Secret Super
Spark Plugs - Blitz Racing -8
Block - Top Secret SPL Treated (oil/water galley, etc.)
Engine Mounts - Nismo N1
Bearings & Seals - Nismo N1
Pistons - HKS Forged 87mm
Head Gasket - HKS Metal Drag
IN/EX Manifold Gaskets - HKS Steel
Connecting Rods - HKS H Beam Billet 77.7mm
Crankshaft - HKS 2.8ltr Forged Full Counterweight
Alternator - HRD 130A High Power
Electrics - Nissan M Spec Nur High Power Battery and Upgraded Lines
Power Steering - Billion Racing Polished High Capacity
Oil Pump - Trust Large Capacity
Oil Cooler - HKS 15 Row Racing
Oil Filter Relocator Kit - Trust with HKS Billet Filler Cap
Oil Bypass Collector Tank & Lines - Top Secret with Earl's Stainless
Oil Pan & Baffle Plates - Trust Extension with Extended Oil Pickup
Water Pump - Nismo N1
Water Thermostat - SARD
Water Filler Cap - SARD
Radiator - Tabata RR Race Radiator, Billion Low Temp Thermo, HKS Cap
Radiator Shroud - Garage Defend Carbon
Radiator Hosing - Samco Blue
Strut Tower Brace - Cusco Carbon Pro
Engine Cosmetics - Robson Carbon Fan Shroud, Fuse Box, Spark Cover
Engine Cosmetics - Top Secret Chromed Engine Covers, etc.

*Drivetrain*
Clutch - ATS Carbon Twin with 1350kg pressure plate
Flywheel - ATS Lightened & Balanced
Cutch Slave Cylinder - Nismo Spec III Racing
Shift Fork - Top Secret Super Release
Input Shaft - Nismo Racing Large Diameter
Rear LSD - Cusco Type RS

*Handling*
Spot Welded Chassis - Top Secret
Dampers - Nitron Pro NTCNI012R 3-Way Adjustable
Rear Arm Links - Cusco Adjustable Rear Upper Arms
HICAS Remover Kit - Top Secret
Front Pillow Adjuster Links - Ikeya Formula
Front Upper Links - Ikeya Formula
Roll Center Adjuster Lower Arms Kit - Ikeya Formula
Tie Rod Ends - Ikeya Formula
Mult-link Spacers - Ikeya Formula
Adjuster Rear Lower Arms - Ikeya Formula
Rear Camber Adjuster Bar Arms - Ikeya Formula
Traction Adjuster Rods - Ikeya Formula
Rear Knuckle Pillow Bushes - Ikeya Formula
Wheels - Volk Racing Spark Silver TE37 19 x 9.5 +12 with Rays Black Valving
Tyres - Bridgestone RE-11 275/30/19
Brakes (F) - Brembo 8-Pot Calipers with 380mm 3-piece Brembo rotors
Brakes (R) - Brembo 4-Pot Calipers with 355mm 3-piece Brembo rotors
Brake Pads - Endless CC-R (F & R)
Brake Lines - Top Secret Stainless

*Electronics*
ECU (sensors, harness, etc.) - HKS F Con V Pro
Boost Controller - Blitz Type-R Dual SBC
Cam Timing Control - HKS Limited Edition Valcon Pro V-Cam Controller 16/30
Air Fuel Analyzer (Wideband O2) - NEKO Corporation AF700
Fan Control - HKS Variable Fan Controller
Gauges - Nismo Multi Function Display II
Turbo Timer - HKS Type 1

*Exterior*
Paint - Top Secret Custom Dark Grey Blue Pearl with Glass Coating
Bonnet - Nismo Z-Tune Carbon
Bonnet Dampers - Top Secret Carbon
Side Skirts - Do-Luck
Front Bumper - Nismo Z-Tune
Front Fenders - Nismo Z-Tune
Front Diffuser - Top Secret Carbon
Rear Diffuser - Top Secret Carbon
Rear Vortex Generators - Top Secret Carbon
Side Mirrors - Ganador Super Mirror
Rear Wing - Nismo Dry Carbon
Rear Wing Mounts - Top Secret Carbon Custom
Rear Boot - Shaved lights and keyhole
Fog Lights - Top Secret Smoked LEDs
Rear Lights - Sunline Racing LEDs v2 with Blinkers
Front Indicators - Nismo Smoked
Side Indicators - Nismo Smoked
A Pillar Garnish - Nismo Carbon
Wipers - PIAA Carbon Type

*Interior*
Speedo - Nismo 320mph Clock Set
Steering Wheel - Top Secret Personal with Robson Alcantara/Blue Stitching & RBH Boss
Console, Seats, Doors, Headliner - Complete Custom Robson Carbon Fibre & Leather
Pedals - Nissan V-Spec II
Gearknob - Top Secret
ICE - Pioneer Carrozzeria DEHP-919 Head Unit


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

hipogtr - great to have you back here i haven't seen you post much lately 

still loving this car!


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

hipogtr said:


> Thanks to everybody for the feedback on the car. I definitely appreciate your input and it makes it all the more worthwhile. :bowdown1:
> 
> A few people has asked about the modifications for the car. Its quite a long list but if it helps people choose their mods more wisely (and not waste as much money as me changing parts to find the right mix ), that's great. I promise, photos will come in a seperate thread!
> 
> ...


opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:
Can I say that your are nuts.

If this is not the boss of all GTRs, I wonder which else it is!:bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Now thats a speclist you would expect from looking at the cars exterior. - Fits perfectly and has to be, just like mentioned above, one of the very, very finest R34 GTRs out there so far. 

Thanks for your reply btw. !:thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Gio,

so when you going to start really spending some cash on it? and get it past this stage 1 mod phase?


----------



## r34skyline (Oct 20, 2004)

^ hahahahaha

what an absolute work of art.... i can't begin to imagine what it must be like to drive it


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I'll post some pictures of this car next month on an on-line feature I'm working on. I'll link it here when ready.

Since I have to make you guys wait so long I'll also throw in a full-res wallpaper


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Went out and bought it today. Never knew that you went from 3037's to 2835's.
Have you got a dyno sheet at all. It would be nice to compare your set up to others.
Good to see you got the centrefold. It has now up my wall next to the Saurus R32 monster .
Brilliant car. My hat goes off to you!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Cheers, cheers, guys. Thanks again for everybody's feedback. If the car can provide a little inspiration to people, that's always wonderful to hear! :thumbsup: I have to admit, however, I'm a little short on ideas for stage 2, matty. Send me your suggestions! 

Now that we finally have DCD hooked into the request for photos, we can get a new thread up and running. I am looking forward to the online article so hurry along my friend! 

Piggaz - Attached is the daily driver pump gas dyno chart as requested. 24 psi with conservative timing and a rich top end to protect the engine. Bullet proof! 

Purple line - Air Fuel ratio
Green line - Boost pressure
Grey line - Power at all 4 wheels
Red line - Estimate PS at engine based on roll down friction (pink line)
Light blue line - Torque


----------



## TriniGT (Nov 30, 2006)

Very sweet, colour is amazing. Any high res pics of the exterior and interior and engine and trunk area, please.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

What comp ratio is this motor running? Or is it something that you would rather keep close to heart?


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Piggaz said:


> What comp ratio is this motor running? Or is it something that you would rather keep close to heart?


8.8:1 comp, Piggaz. Car is equipped with HKS V-Cam so that has influence on the response.


----------



## rmiguelcar (Jul 11, 2012)

God, i love this car. Its a example of a good project. You steel have it? 
I know, its a 2009 thread xD


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nope he sold it in Sept 2010.


----------



## rmiguelcar (Jul 11, 2012)

matty32 said:


> Nope he sold it in Sept 2010.


Ok, thanks. 
Just for know, the new owner is here in GTROC?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i bought it.


----------



## rmiguelcar (Jul 11, 2012)

matty32 said:


> i bought it.


Oh, what a nice car you have mate. 
I question, how many miles/km has the car?


----------

